# Win7 neben Win10 instalieren



## Orca200 (6. September 2017)

Hallo,ich habe seit 1 Woche einen neuen PC mit Win10
jetzt habe ich das Problem das meine alten Spiele ( CD,s ) nicht mehr laufen.Ich habe aber aus meinen alten PC noch die Festplatte mit Win7
besteht die Möglichkeit meine alte Festplatte als zweite in den neuen PC einzubauen so das ich beide Betriebssysteme nutzen kann?
Wenn ja worauf muß ich achten und wie sieht das mit dem Wechsel von win10 auf Win7 im laufenden Betrieb aus?
Gibt es da irgendwo gute Anleitungen,wo?



 mfG  

           Michael


----------



## Loksi (7. September 2017)

Hier gefunden.


> Das funktioniert schon , nur nicht vollautomatisch.
> Zuerst mal in Win10 den Ruhezustand und den Hybriden Schnellstart deaktivieren , und Win10 komplett beenden.
> Win7 in eine neue Partition installieren (wenn diese Partition noch nicht existiert muss sie geschaffen werden , ggf. ist auch vorher noch Platz auf der Platte zu schaffen).
> Nach der Installation wird höchstwahrscheinlich Win10 starten (möglicherweise auch Win7) , auf jeden Fall nur eines der beiden.
> ...


----------



## anneglattbach (8. September 2017)

Ganz so leicht ist es nicht. Hier eine Anleitung von Chip 2 Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig nutzen - so geht's - CHIP


----------

